# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من وحي الايمان  شعر فالح الحجية الكيلاني

## فالح الحجية

*     من وحي الايمان* 

*                            شعر  فالح الحجية* 

* مفاخر يهواها الفؤاد جوامعه* 

*                             كانداء فجر ضاحيات طوالعه* 

*شلال نور كالنهار توهجت*

*                             وبالافق العلوي تزهو منابعه* 

*وفي كل عرق للفؤاد مباهج* 

*                               تثير ومحمر الورود دوافعه* 

*وعلى ورق الاشجار تشدو بلابل*

*                              لحنا يداوي للفؤاد   مواجعه* 

*يا نازعات الروح رفقا بقلبها * 

*                           فان الذي فيه لا يكفي نوازعه* 


*فان الشذى الفواح يسمو اريجه* 
*                            عطورا فتبقى ذائعات روائعه* 

*ونور من الايمان يغشي نفوسنا* 

*                               تسامت معانيه وصيغت   روافعه*

*فليس عجيبا ان نكون عبيده * 

*                            هو الخالق البارى الجليل   نطاوعه* 

*تدفق   كالينبوع  ماء   زلاله* 

*                          تعالت سجاياه   وفاضت      مراجعه*

*تعالى عن الاوصاف علو سمائه*

*                           هو الحق تستهدي النفوس صنائعه*

*واني بذكر الله في كل لحظة*

*                               فؤادي   سعيد  والحياة   تواقعه*


*يقيناً   بأن الله بالغ امره * 
* يروي فؤاداً ضامئات اخادعه*


*تناهى عن الانظارسيماء قادراً*

*                               يشع سناءاً ساطعات سواطعه*

*جنات عدن زاهيات ظلالها*

*                           رياض ومخضر الجوانب طالعه*

*تداعب امواج البحار قصائد*

*                                فموج  يغطيه   وريح  تدافعه*

*ومن غاص في قعر البحار تكشفت* 

*                                لعينيه   اسباب الحياة  تقارعه* 

*ومن خاف من علو الجبال وشهقها* 

*                                يعيش تعيسا والامور تنازعه*

*ومن عاش في هذي سعيداً بخبثه*

*                           ستصلى- بأخرا ه جحيماً- اضالعه*

*,**ومن  كانت  الدنيا مسا رحياته*
*   ترديه في نار الجحيم  صنائعه*


*وتسود في عينيه كل حقيقة* 

*                              حتى كأن   الله   بالشر   صافعه*


*ومن اشرق النور العظيم بقلبه*

*                                يعيش هنيئاً والامنيات  طلائعه* 

*ومن يتقي الله العظيم مهابة* 

*                               يجعل  له  من امره مايضارعه*

*ومن يتقي الله العظيم  مخافة*

*                             يحيا عزيزا   والجنا ن   تطالعه*

*ومن يتقي الله العظيم ويخشه*

*                                 يبسط له في ر زقه  ويواسعه*

*ومن بذكرالله   يشغل قلبه*

*                           يهديه   وجنات النعيم    مرابعه    * 

*وصلى الاله  على الحبيب محمد*

*                          نور الهدى كل القلوب  سوامعه  * 


*               الشاعر* 
* فالح الحجية الكيلاني*
*العراق\ ديالى \ بلدروز*
*موقعي \ اسلام سيبفلايزيشن ( الحضارة الاسلامية )*

----------

